# Bumper stickers attack!



## VVoltz (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Defiance (Apr 18, 2008)

I remember seeing one that said:

"I have no idea where I'm going."


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 18, 2008)

I remember one I saw once driving to a restaurant:
"My gamer FRAGGED your honor student"

lol.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 18, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> I remember one I saw once driving to a restaurant:
> "My gamer FRAGGED your honor student"
> 
> lol.


LOL, great one.

I remember the very know one: "My other car is the Millenium Falcon"


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 18, 2008)

I saw one that said "There's no place like 128.0.0.1"


----------



## lagman (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## blueskies (Apr 18, 2008)

Wish I had taken a picture of this one today... on the left side the sticker said "War is not the answer", and on the right the sticker said "Trees are the answer".  wtf?


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 18, 2008)

Two months ago I saw one that said: *"Raise your hand those in favor of Firearms control"* and had a picture of Hitler doing the Nazi salute on the side, I kid you not!. Pff, some people... =(


----------

